# DS #4124: Nanashi no Game Me (Japan)



## tempBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5314^^


----------



## granville (Aug 26, 2009)

This game IS released, but the nfo file I got seems to have either messed up or is fake. Sorry about that. All other statistics should be correct.

EDIT- Nevermind. The nfo file IS correct after all. Confirmed with a scene release site.


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 26, 2009)

I have played the first game and it was so damn ambient,sherical and must be a good horror game... It's a pity that they won't be localizing it I guess...


----------



## granville (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, the first one was one of the few games to truly scare me. But no localization. To be honest though, I'm really surprised they did a sequel. The first one sold really badly.


----------



## pitman (Aug 26, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> I have played the first game and it was so damn ambient,sherical and must be a good horror game... It's a pity that they won't be localizing it I guess...



Is the first one playable without J knowledge ?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 26, 2009)

hahahaha
Granville!

damn i was like wtf.. why is it FF in this game
i was such a n00b
didn't know this game is like that


----------



## granville (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, basically the original game was split into two gameplay types- an RPG-like setting, and a first person view in 3D. The RPG is this weird cursed game that is said to kill the player within 7 days. You usually walk around creepy 3D environments, but every once in a while, you hear a beeping noise, telling you to turn on the RPG game. The "game with no name" it's called. All you really do in the RPG is walk around and talk to people. Sometimes, the game seems to glitch up. The Japanese character for death flashes when you walk around. And the sound distorts. Sometimes, you will hear the game beeping calling for you, and you have to play around with it a little to advance some in the real world.

This sequel is said to have similar gameplay, but apparently now has a cursed 8bit sidescroller to add to the mix.

BTW- Neither games are really understandable without knowing Japanese. There's a considerable amount of text in the real world story sequences and the RPG parts. I stopped playing the first one due to a lack of knowing what the hell to do.


----------



## kesadisan (Aug 26, 2009)

A Creepy game if you understand the story
really... Creepy

if you don't understand anything try to find some Walkthrough


----------



## nori2nori (Aug 26, 2009)

*How to play "Nanashi no Game Me" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it to the Patch.exe. That's all.






Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## kesadisan (Aug 26, 2009)

hmm... you just posting these Rudolph patch huh?
anyway that works...


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 26, 2009)

nori2nori and rudolph patches never fail us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next would be gakuen


----------



## Djay187 (Aug 26, 2009)

pitman said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played the first one with no knowledge of Japanese and found it fairly easy to get through. It's definitely one of the scariest horrors on the DS.
It's worth giving a try also there's a walkthrough on Gamefaqs if you get stuck.


----------



## updowners (Aug 26, 2009)

[removed]


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just lookin at the boxart,I could tell that this game is VERY creepy


----------



## ibis_87 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ahmm... Gentlemen, did anyone had a problem with the "input password stuff"? I can read Japanese, so I started playing, was,like, 20-30 minutes into the game and my character was investigating the house of the victim of the cursed 8-bit RPG from the first game- you know, the creepy house you've seen in the beginning of the first game, the first really creepy location in it. Well, you come to this place in the second game as well and after some investigation in the "real" world you find the "TS"- the game machine running the cursed 8-bit RPGs in both Nanashi no Game and Nanashi no Game Me. It's lying on the floor, you cannot miss it, it's crucial for progressing. After finding it you start playing the cursed game- the RPG from Nanashi no Game, not the plkatformer. In the 8-bit RPG, when you're talking with a guy he demands that you input some password and the text input dialog appeares. I had no idea what the password was so I just poked random kana with the stulys. The screen- still the 8-bit RPG-like screen- showed me the password was incorrect and then my DSi- the real-world one, the one I was running the game on- just hanged! The screens went black and nothing changed for like 5 minutes. Could it be some sort of protection? Did anyone encounter this?


----------



## cloud_gackt (Aug 27, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> *How to play "Nanashi no Game Me" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> 1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the patch.
This game is really creepy


----------



## HavQ (Aug 27, 2009)

Any patch available for CycloDS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely loved the first one..


----------



## samurayjp (Aug 27, 2009)

The game freezes (black screen) at several points, apparently at random, even after applying the patch.
Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## kyogo (Aug 27, 2009)

The patch didn't worked for me. The game starts but at a certain point, the game leaves a black screen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tried on EZ-Flash V+ under 1.86h and on RC4.


----------



## kesadisan (Aug 27, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Ahmm... Gentlemen, did anyone had a problem with the "input password stuff"? I can read Japanese, so I started playing, was,like, 20-30 minutes into the game and my character was investigating the house of the victim of the cursed 8-bit RPG from the first game- you know, the creepy house you've seen in the beginning of the first game, the first really creepy location in it. Well, you come to this place in the second game as well and after some investigation in the "real" world you find the "TS"- the game machine running the cursed 8-bit RPGs in both Nanashi no Game and Nanashi no Game Me. It's lying on the floor, you cannot miss it, it's crucial for progressing. After finding it you start playing the cursed game- the RPG from Nanashi no Game, not the plkatformer. In the 8-bit RPG, when you're talking with a guy he demands that you input some password and the text input dialog appeares. I had no idea what the password was so I just poked random kana with the stulys. The screen- still the 8-bit RPG-like screen- showed me the password was incorrect and then my DSi- the real-world one, the one I was running the game on- just hanged! The screens went black and nothing changed for like 5 minutes. Could it be some sort of protection? Did anyone encounter this?



actually I have the same problem too
I don't know if this is Password, or so...
but I think about another Piracy Check

wow... double check... effective...


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 27, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> BTW- Neither games are really understandable without knowing Japanese. There's a considerable amount of text in the real world story sequences and the RPG parts. I stopped playing the first one due to a lack of knowing what the hell to do.


I was looking around for Japanese walkthroughs of Nanashi no Game and found quite a lot, but I only managed to find one decent English walkthrough.


----------



## nori2nori (Aug 27, 2009)

*Improved perfect patch Released!!*
*No longer freezes in black out!!*






*How to play "Nanashi no Game Me" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it to the Patch.exe. That's all.





Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 27, 2009)

i never heard of this game before but it seems interesting
im gonna get both the first and this one and see how it goes


1000 post..w00t w00t


----------



## kesadisan (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry for what I'm talking before about that insert password and so

I got the password from MyNameIsNobody from DS-Scene
the password is 'koroshite' ころして that means Kill/Die/Dead

thanks MyNameIsNobody
this game just keeping more creepy


----------



## ibis_87 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the improved patch and for the password but how do you learn it, anyway? I mean, how are you SUPPOSED to learn it? I was chatting with everyone in both the real world of the game and the 8-bit RPG and no NPC gave a hint. I flatter myself that I understand Japanese more then decently, so my guess is it must be written somewhere in the manual or something-like the infamous codec frequency from the PSOne MGS manual. *kesadisan*, may you can clarify that a little bit since you were the one you got hold of the password?


----------



## sphere9 (Aug 28, 2009)

I got through the first one with little trouble, definitely the scariest game on the DS.

I really would liked to have known what the game was about however, can anyone fill me in?


----------



## sphere9 (Aug 28, 2009)

Also, the password is: "Koroshite"


----------



## Malus (Aug 28, 2009)

If you understand Japanese, the password isn't too hard to understand.
In the second mail you get in the game you will see 4 sentences.
These will also be written on a note next to the man under some debris in the game world.
Then, if you talk to the man way up north of the village before going underground,
he'll tell you that "you should only think with your head. Only the head will be enough"
In Japanese, the word for head can also be used to mean the beginning or start of something.
So in other words, you have to take the first "letter" from each of the four sentences and that will be your password;

ころして


----------



## kesadisan (Aug 28, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the improved patch and for the password but how do you learn it, anyway? I mean, how are you SUPPOSED to learn it? I was chatting with everyone in both the real world of the game and the 8-bit RPG and no NPC gave a hint. I flatter myself that I understand Japanese more then decently, so my guess is it must be written somewhere in the manual or something-like the infamous codec frequency from the PSOne MGS manual. *kesadisan*, may you can clarify that a little bit since you were the one you got hold of the password?



surely my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First it's not me that find that password, it's MyNameIsNobody from Ds-scene.net

he explained that the password is from those Second Mail that you get before you enter the last room on the apartement
In the mail you see 4 sentences in Quote
Each line starts with: ???????, you read them a certain way as ??????? (Ko Ro Shi Te)

that's how you find it, not much sweat, really easy to figure it out if you can read japanese...


----------



## sphere9 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm getting a lot of hangs on my CycloDS.


----------



## kyogo (Aug 28, 2009)

The password can be found at the 1st floor INN ????. I'm done with this game and they really did a great job scaring me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to nori2nori for posting rudolph's latest patch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Removed the possible spoiler.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 30, 2009)

kyogo said:
			
		

> The password can be found at the 1st floor INN ????. I'm done with this game and they really did a great job scaring me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw damn you just spoiled the gameplay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No, serously, you should've put that in a spoiler.


Ontopic: OMFGYAYBBQ it's OUT! I'll probably play a few chapters and then quit cause I'm too scared like I was in the first Nanashi no Game.


----------



## kyogo (Aug 30, 2009)

MAN UP! I didn't mentioned exactly so have fun, it's a password so it's not considered as a spoiler. Well, if you can read Japanese, that'll be a spoiler for you~ spoiler or not: The game made me play a few inches away from my DS..

Finished the game three times and I'm missing "things". I'm still nervous at some parts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Compared to the first installment: This one is... Nevermind, just play it more often especially at night.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2009)

kyogo said:
			
		

> MAN UP! I didn't mentioned exactly so have fun, it's a password so it's not considered as a spoiler. Well, if you can read Japanese, that'll be a spoiler for you~ spoiler or not: The game made me play a few inches away from my DS..
> 
> Finished the game three times and I'm missing "things". I'm still nervous at some parts.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I CAN read Japanese, so... Well, nevermind.

And I won't play this at night, if you read my review of the first game you'll know why


----------



## Nepherupito (Sep 6, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> sorry for what I'm talking before about that insert password and so
> 
> I got the password from MyNameIsNobody from DS-Scene
> the password is 'koroshite' ???? that means Kill/Die/Dead
> ...



koroshite means "kill me"

anyways this gamelooks mad fun, but im the biggest wuss out there and here
will this give you nightmares


----------



## hiroakihsu (Sep 14, 2009)

could someone please re-up the new patch? the megaupload link seems dead....thx!!


----------



## kesadisan (Sep 16, 2009)

another bump
actually I need the patch again...
Pretty please....


----------



## NeoZeroEXE (Sep 16, 2009)

I concur with the above two posts. I was able to find a patch through the wonders of Google, but it'd seem to be the first version, as I'm still have freezing problems.


----------

